# Is this a fruit jar lid?



## leffertshook (Nov 13, 2004)

Something else I dug a couple years ago and never really knew what it was. The PATENTED COLUMBIA top is just for size comparison. What do you think, fruit jar lid? And if it is, which jar do you think it might have belonged to?

 Thanks for your time,
 Richie[]


----------



## Fruit Jars (Nov 13, 2004)

Richie,  I do not recognize your lid, but could be a fruit jar lid.  Most have embossing on them which makes it easy to identify.  Sorry no help on this one.


----------



## jarsnstuff (Nov 13, 2004)

Hi Richie,   This looks like a Safety Valve jar lid, which has no embossing.  Safety Valve jars were often used as packer jars, so varying sizes and colors are not unusual.  I am having a bit of a hard time figuring out the size - is that Columbia lid a full-size one (about 3-1/4")?  If so, the amber lid would be for a wide mouth jar - it may take a while to find a jar that fits - and then there would be the clamp..... 
   I'd be much more optimistic if the amber lid was a regular size one, finding a jar & clamp much more in the realm of possibility.  -Tammy


----------



## leffertshook (Nov 13, 2004)

Hi Jerry and Tammy,

 TY for the replies. Ah, Tammy, i'm looking in the red book now, and i'd say you called it! Wow, these come in cornflower and emerald also. I had no clue...The columbia lid measures right at 3 inches across, and the amber measures in at 3 3/4's. So this would be the small columbia lid then? I do have an xtra columbia top if someone needs one. No metal, just the glass. 

 Richie[]


----------

